

How to choose a great freelance client - kirillzubovsky
https://scoutzie.com/blog/how-to-choose-a-great-freelance-client

======
pan69
>> But why are freelancers not asking themselves how to pick the right client?

It's called supply and demand. There are less clients available then that
there are freelancers.

Edit: Actually this might not be a 100% correct. Its easier for clients to do
a Google search for freelancers than it is for freelancers to do a Google
search for clients. I.e. freelancers always pull the short end, meaning it's
not easy for freelancers to be picky about clients...

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I would say that great designers can easily push back, and I've seen some are
realizing this. I am not even saying experienced designers because experience
should've prevent you from doing the right thing. I've seen some very young
freelancers (Designers, in our case), who do an outstanding job at picking the
right clients.

If you can produce work that people love, it's absolutely imperative that you
work with the best clients because not only will you get 10x pay, but those
clients will propel you forward by virtue of supplying you with better quality
projects, and the cycle continues.

That said, while great guys and gals can call the shots, those who aren't
confident in their work (often, due to the mediocre quality of the work), end
up settling for the average or below client. However, even then, if a
freelancer is truly serious about improving her work, then she ought to seek
out the best client, for the reasons stated above. IMHO

------
jenntoda
Conversely, don't write a whole essay. The point is to explain succinctly why
anyone should pay attention to your first message / email to them.

